# Lecture 1080p mkv New iPad



## darkanuss145 (20 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai le nouvel iPad.

Et des videos mkv 1080p, la plupart haut débit du genre 10go pour un film de 2 heures.

A part reconvertir en mp4, y a t-il un lecteur de 1080p mkv qui tourne en ce moment ?

Et si non, est ce qu'il y en a en développement à votre avis ?

Merci.


----------



## Le Mascou (21 Mars 2012)

Personnellement j'ai acheté VLC Streamer sur l'App Store: ca te permet de streamer les films de ton Mac (ou Windows) vers ton iPad, en choisissant la qualité.

Je choisie toujours l'encodage originale pour garder la qualité, je n'ai pas testé avec du 1080p mais avec du 720p ça marche très bien, donc je recommande cette apps !


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (21 Mars 2012)

VLC stream marche pas mal en effet, mais uniquement en local non?

Sinon tu as Oplayer qui te permet d'avoir accès à tes vidéos en déplacement.

A voir si les MKV en 1080p passent.


----------



## corrs78 (25 Mars 2012)

Personnellement, même mes mkv 720p rament un Max. Que ce soit sur VLC ou Flex pLayer. 
Un pote à le galaxy Note, et il arrive à lire du 1080p natif. Je suis un peu déçu !
Est ce que c'est du au processeur qui n'est pas quadri c&#339;ur ?


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (25 Mars 2012)

corrs78 a dit:


> Personnellement, même mes mkv 720p rament un Max. Que ce soit sur VLC ou Flex pLayer.
> Un pote à le galaxy Note, et il arrive à lire du 1080p natif. Je suis un peu déçu !
> Est ce que c'est du au processeur qui n'est pas quadri cur ?



Il n'y a pas une histoire comme quoi Apple réserverait une partie des processeurs et/ou de la carte graphique à ses propres applications de lecture vidéo? D'où le fait que l'iPad puisse lire du 1080P de chez Apple sans problème, mais mal lorsque l'on lit avec une application tierce.

Par contre que tu aies du mal avec le 720p c'est curieux. Je regarde pas mal de séries en 720P et en général elles passent sans trop de ralentissements. Tu es sur iPad 1?


----------



## corrs78 (25 Mars 2012)

Non Nouvel iPad. Je vais essayer d'autres mkv.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (25 Mars 2012)

corrs78 a dit:


> Non Nouvel iPad. Je vais essayer d'autres mkv.



Ou alors change d'application! Je conseille toujours O'Player.


----------



## corrs78 (25 Mars 2012)

Precisison, VLC ou,flex sont des lecteurs. Alors que VLC steamer reencode côté pc avant de steamer le flux.
L'ipad ne doit pas être assez puissant pur décoder en direct les videos. ( il,faut surement passer par un "serveur" comme air stream ou VLC steamer )


----------



## Jean-André (28 Mars 2012)

Comme lecteur de MKV il y a : 
Player Xtreme HD (iPad - Français  Gratuit pour une courte période)
Lecteur multi-format (dont MKV)
TT Player HD (iPad - Français - 1,59&#8364 Lecteur de vidéos de nombreux formats (dont MKV) Uniquement stocké sur l'iPad. Possibilité de transférer une vidéo par wifi en arrière plan
ou
AirAv une (App Universelle iPhone/iPad - Français - Gratuit) Qui permet de lire pratiquement tous les format existant (MKV compris) en réseau wifi (il suffit d'avoir un réseau personnel) ce qui évite de saturer son iPad avec Max 5 films en 1080p sur un 64Go
OU du même concepteur
Ace Player (App Universelle - français - 2,39&#8364qui lit quasiment tous les formats (dont MKV) en local (stocké sur ton New iPad) ou sur ton réseau personnel en wifi 
et surement plein d'autres...
Par contre je ne sait pas si les vidéo 1080p autre que forma mp4, m4v ou mov passent dans ces lecteurs (les 720p, oui, c'est sûr)


----------



## corrs78 (28 Mars 2012)

Alors j'ai essayé TTplayer HD qui est gratuit ( heureusement) ça saccadé et ça plante ( même un 720p x264 standard )
Air av fonctionne mais seulement sur des DivX
Quant à AcePlayer je n'ai pas essayé, mais j'ai peut que pour ce genre de logiciel, ça soit la limite du débit wifi qui fasse saccader la vidéo. 

Toi tu y arrives ?


----------



## cowpilot (28 Mars 2012)

merci pour ces infos. Lequel serait compatible avec un nas synology???


----------



## corrs78 (28 Mars 2012)

cowpilot a dit:


> merci pour ces infos. Lequel serait compatible avec un nas synology???



AirAV voit mon syno 207+ et peut lire du contenu tant que c'est pas de la HD


----------



## corrs78 (29 Mars 2012)

En fait j'ai l'impression que toutes ces applications ne tirent pas encore parti du nouveau hardware du New iPad , notamment de la nouvelle puce graphique Quadri-coeur. Je ne sais pas si elle est en charge de la decompression video, mais je l'espère.

Maintenant, il n'y a plus qu'à attendre que des developpeurs nous sorte THE application.
Histoire que mon collègue arrête de me ridiculiser avec son Galaxy Note qui lui arrive à lire du 1080p en natif.


----------



## cowpilot (29 Mars 2012)

corrs78 a dit:


> AirAV voit mon syno 207+ et peut lire du contenu tant que c'est pas de la HD


merci pour l'info... vivement qu'il arrive cet iPad!


----------



## corrs78 (14 Avril 2012)

Finalement avec l'app AcePlayer qui est passée gratuite pendant un moment, j'ai réussi à lire correctement un MKV 720P (saccades quelque fois, mais rien de dramatique) surement car cette app gère le multi Thread.

Pour le 1080p c'est toujours la cata.


----------



## luffy73 (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, je viens d'aquerir ttplayer HD il marche bien avec une seroe 720p de 2go mais impossible de mettre les sous titres du mkv il me dit aucun sous titre alors qu'avec good player ca marche mais ca rame!!
Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?

Merci


----------



## corrs78 (6 Juin 2012)

luffy73 a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens d'aquerir ttplayer HD il marche bien avec une seroe 720p de 2go mais impossible de mettre les sous titres du mkv il me dit aucun sous titre alors qu'avec good player ca marche mais ca rame!!
> Quelqu'un aurait une solution ?
> 
> Merci



essai Ace player, il est beaucoup mieux.
Mais bon, toujours impossible de lire du 1080p correctement sur un ipad à 600&#8364; avec 46000 cors, bref c'est bien beau les caractéristiques techiques, "mais sans maîtrise la puissance n'est rien !"


----------



## lemarseillais23 (6 Juin 2012)

J'ai le new iPad, j'utilise AVPlayerHD et je n'ai aucun souci pour lire les vidéos HD, quelque soit leur format...
   Le seul problème est la place prise en mémoire de la vidéo


----------



## Larme (6 Juin 2012)

corrs78 a dit:


> essai Ace player, il est beaucoup mieux.
> Mais bon, toujours impossible de lire du 1080p correctement sur un ipad à 600 avec 46000 cors, bref c'est bien beau les caractéristiques techiques, "mais sans maîtrise la puissance n'est rien !"



Pour moi, ce n'est pas un problème de processeur ou quoi que ce soit. Juste qu'Apple n'est pas fan du .mkv, et que du coup, y'a pas de lecteur officiel qui tourne.


----------



## corrs78 (6 Juin 2012)

lemarseillais23 a dit:


> J'ai le new iPad, j'utilise AVPlayerHD et je n'ai aucun souci pour lire les vidéos HD, quelque soit leur format...
> Le seul problème est la place prise en mémoire de la vidéo



A en croire les dernières notes sur iTunes pour cette application, tu n' as pas du essayer de lire un MKV 1080p , car ça saccade aussi.


----------



## luffy73 (6 Juin 2012)

corrs78 a dit:


> essai Ace player, il est beaucoup mieux.
> Mais bon, toujours impossible de lire du 1080p correctement sur un ipad à 600 avec 46000 cors, bref c'est bien beau les caractéristiques techiques, "mais sans maîtrise la puissance n'est rien !"



La les sous titres fonctionnent mais pas de son et image qui lag!!
Pour l'instant il n'y a que sur ttplayer que l'image fonctionne avec le son mais il ne trouve pas les sous titres de mes mkv!!

Ca fait quand meme un peu chi.. de debourser autant et de ne pas pouvoir en profiter a fond!!!


----------



## MacSedik (8 Juillet 2012)

luffy73 a dit:


> La les sous titres fonctionnent mais pas de son et image qui lag!!
> Pour l'instant il n'y a que sur ttplayer que l'image fonctionne avec le son mais il ne trouve pas les sous titres de mes mkv!!
> 
> Ca fait quand meme un peu chi.. de debourser autant et de ne pas pouvoir en profiter a fond!!!



Bonjour, 

Tu as essayé depuis la dernière mis à jour de l'app? (le 08/06/2012)

J'aimerai bien aussi savoir si les MKV marchent sur le nouvel iPad parce que le bidule est puissant comme même (par rapport à l'ipad d'origine)


----------



## Nymphadoria (18 Août 2012)

Pour ma part, cela fait un long moment que j'utilise airvideo. Il faut installer une app serveur sur son PC/Mac et elle s'occupe de convertir les vidéos à la lecture. J'ai pu regarder un mkv de 23go avec sous-titres sans soucis. Vous n'avez pas du 1080p, mais le confort d'utilisation est la. Vous pouvez même regarder un film de 20go qui sur trouve sur votre Pc en déplacement sur le 3G. Il compressera en fonction du débit.


----------



## shaomao (19 Février 2014)

J'ai essayé beaucoup de player (ace, air, etc.)
Le seul a ma connaissance capable de lire les mkv sans saccades, avec l'audio et en streaming, c'est nPlayer


----------



## corrs78 (19 Février 2014)

J'ai réglé définitivement le soucis : 
j'ai changé mon  iPad pour une surface 2 et ça marche au top 
Et même d'une clé USB &#128525;


----------



## cillab (20 Février 2014)

darkanuss145 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai le nouvel iPad.
> 
> ...



merci pour l'info c'est cool ,mais un nouvel IPAD pour toi  pour nous cela ne veut rien dire  un ipad mini un ipad air lequel ???
pour lire les 1080 mkv  tu a CINEXPLAYER   MOLIPLAYER HD  ET VLC 
pour exemple le film THOR en1080p 9g39 passe super bien


----------

